# Preferences For Organizing Brushes in Your Kit



## BritneyDawn (Jul 2, 2010)

OK this may be an odd question but was wondering what everyone's preference is for storing/organizing your Makeup Brushes in your Kit.Do you have them stored in a container or a Brush Roll or do you use the Brush Belts like a Brush tool belt thing lol I need to get more organized and I'm just curious to what everyone else finds easiest,most convenient etc.Thanks you


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 2, 2010)

I use a brush belt just in case there isn't a counter to work off of. And I find it easier to do touchups when everything's attached to my waist! 
But I know quite a few makeup artists who use Make Up For Ever's "Dany's Pouch" instead.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Kels* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I was just wondering because i just use a Brush Roll.Just a generic no name brush roll.And i really don't like it at all.I feel like i spend more time losing stuff and and lose time messing with this stupid brush roll when its meant to keep me organized lol Either the pockets are too deep and i loose the brush because i cant see it or the pockets are so crazy wide everything falls out even when wrapped.I think the biggest issue is that its a cheap crappy one.I'm sure all brush rolls are not like this.Ive needed an upgrade for awhile now.Unfortunately money is tight at the moment so i cant really afford right now to just try lots of different ones out.So i wanted to get a better idea of what the seasoned professionals who have been doing this for awhile find to be the best.Ive seen many use the belt but I'm a real cluts so i envision myself "nightmare style" wearing my brush roll and me falling somehow some crazy way and breaking all my brushes in half haha The horror!!! lol And im serious,i am big enough a cluts to where thats actually possible lol Thank you very much for the suggestion of the MAFE Danny Pouch.Im going to have a look into that.


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2010)

this is my brushbelt...






If you have a mac pro card, the brush belt is only $24 bucks...without it it's $40. either way it's pretty cheap


----------



## DaniCakes (Jul 6, 2010)

Silly me. I bought this belt earlier this year before I got my pro card. The coastal scents brushbelt looks similar and it is much cheaper. I noticed at the MAC store, the makeup artist had the brushbelt around their shoulders, but the one I purchased can only fit around the waist. 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_this is my brushbelt...






If you have a mac pro card, the brush belt is only $24 bucks...without it it's $40. either way it's pretty cheap_


----------



## LC (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_Silly me. I bought this belt earlier this year before I got my pro card. The coastal scents brushbelt looks similar and it is much cheaper. I noticed at the MAC store, the makeup artist had the brushbelt around their shoulders, but the one I purchased can only fit around the waist._

 
they just wear it on their shoulders sometimes, it's the same belt though


----------



## affihoney (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi I wanna to know where to get the mac tool belt??


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 4, 2012)

affihoney said:


> Hi I wanna to know where to get the mac tool belt??


  	You can buy it at MAC Pro stores or order it via phone.


----------

